# International Driving Licence v's Dubai Licence



## Tina Trouble

I am a British citizen moving to Dubai. Should I arrange an international DL before I move, or get a Dubai one when I am there? What are the advantages and disadvantages of both?


----------



## Maz25

You will need an international driving license to hire a car. Once your residence visa is issued, it automatically becomes illegal to drive on your IDP. You will then need to swap your license for a UAE license! 

Good luck with the driving - you will understand what i mean when you get here and witness the atrocious driving on display! How some of these people managed to get a license is beyond my comprehension - they obviously cannot drive and have no notion of basic safety!!! Even asking taxi drivers to look where they are going seems to be too much to ask!!!! had planned not to drive but will now risk it - much rather have my life in my own hands!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Tina Trouble said:


> I am a British citizen moving to Dubai. Should I arrange an international DL before I move, or get a Dubai one when I am there? What are the advantages and disadvantages of both?


My brother works for Budget and says you don't really need one to hire a car with them. The UK Licence can be straight swapped to get a UAE one too (some countries have to do lessons first).

I'm just going to get a UAE one when I get out there.

What are others doing?


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> My brother works for Budget and says you don't really need one to hire a car with them. The UK Licence can be straight swapped to get a UAE one too (some countries have to do lessons first).
> 
> I'm just going to get a UAE one when I get out there.
> 
> What are others doing?


Most car hire firms do not ask to see it but if you plan to rent a car when you first arrive, you will need it. It's actually a legal requirement and if you are unfortunate enough to be stopped by the police or have an accident and you are unable to produce your IDP, you will be in serious trouble.

In regards to the UAE license, you can only get one once you have your residence visa in your passport. You will need to produce a copy of the visa (amongst other docs) to be able to swap your UK license.


----------



## Spellbound

I'm just going to switch mine over there. Out of interest, does anyone know what people have to do to pass a driving test out there?


----------



## crazymazy1980

Spellbound said:


> I'm just going to switch mine over there. Out of interest, does anyone know what people have to do to pass a driving test out there?


If it's like any other Middle Eastern country, I would hazard turning the engine over will get you a pass


----------



## Maz25

I have a UK license but with no passport to match, so I will have to take lessons. I still can't see what they can teach me other than how to drive like a maniac!! The driving standards here are totally non-existant and I fail to see how some people even managed to pass a test. By UK standard, most drivers here would be branded as downright dangerous!!

If you have held you license for more than 2 years, then you have to do a road test and a signal test (plus 20 lessons). If you a beginner or have held your license for less than 2 years, then you have to do the same tests as above plus a parking test and have to do a min of 40 lessons.

Last I heard, there is was a daily quota and apparently, eeven if you drive like a pro, you can still fail. Depends on the luck of the draw!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> I have a UK license but with no passport to match


So to get a UAE Licence you need:

1 x UK Passport
1 x UK Driving Licence (Photocard and Counterpart)

Plus, some inordinate amount of passport photos and an equivalent number of random photocopies of visa...?


----------



## macca_24

Do don't mean swap as in physically giving them your IDL, handing it into them and them keeping it do you?


----------



## sara81

so am i right in thinking if you have uk license and uk passport you can do a straight swap into UAE license without being retested??


----------



## crazymazy1980

sara81 said:


> so am i right in thinking if you have uk license and uk passport you can do a straight swap into UAE license without being retested??


That's what I'm led to believe...


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> So to get a UAE Licence you need:
> 
> 1 x UK Passport
> 1 x UK Driving Licence (Photocard and Counterpart)
> 
> Plus, some inordinate amount of passport photos and an equivalent number of random photocopies of visa...?


Not that simple! They like to make things complicated here. Your passport need to match your license, else you need to take lessons. Already asked them and the answer was no - license cannot be swapped in this case, I need to take lessons!

You need to add the following to your list

- Eye test
- Cope of passport
- Copy of residence visa
- NOC from employer ( you seem to need your employer's permission for just about anything and everything!!!)


----------



## macca_24

crazymazy1980 said:


> That's what I'm led to believe...


What happened to Maz source of all information, straighten us out here. There you go thanks


----------



## Maz25

sara81 said:


> so am i right in thinking if you have uk license and uk passport you can do a straight swap into UAE license without being retested??


Yes, that's right!


----------



## sara81

phew, not looking forward to the eye test though, i was always borderline for the 20.5 metres rule in UK but got away with it ARGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## sgilli3

crazymazy1980 said:


> So to get a UAE Licence you need:
> 
> 1 x UK Passport
> 1 x UK Driving Licence (Photocard and Counterpart)
> 
> Plus, some inordinate amount of passport photos and an equivalent number of random photocopies of visa...?



You will need:
valid DL ( yes, with UK one you wont need to take lessons - so long as you lso have UK passport)
passport photos
copy passport - main page and page with residency sticker
eye test report
money
and I think a No Objection letter from employer/sponsor


----------



## Maz25

sara81 said:


> phew, not looking forward to the eye test though, i was always borderline for the 20.5 metres rule in UK but got away with it ARGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!



Get out those glasses or contact lenses out! When the I took my test in the UK, the examiner pointed to a car across the road and told me to read the nr plate!!! We were still in the building and I seriously think that it was over 20.5m. Thank goodness it was day time cause at night, I am as blind as a bat ( and just to show I am a safe driver, no I do not drive at night unless it is absolutely necessary)!!!


----------



## Ogri750

The eye test has to be carried out at an authorised centre.

There is one just outside the RTA office in Al Barsha.

It is a test similiar to an optician's test, but not so stringent. Sit in the chair and read the letters. If you need glasses or contact lenses, make sure you have them.

You will also need the application form typed in arabic, again, this can be done in the same place as the eye test.

It can get busy at the Al Barsha office. It might be worth going to the RTA office upstairs at the Co-op hypermarket by Al Safa park.................in and out in 10 mins


----------



## Shinjuku

Maz25 said:


> I have a UK license but with no passport to match, so I will have to take lessons. I still can't see what they can teach me other than how to drive like a maniac!! The driving standards here are totally non-existant and I fail to see how some people even managed to pass a test. By UK standard, most drivers here would be branded as downright dangerous!!


Does it matter whether the passport is on the list of approved countries?
Or as long as they don't match, its off for lessons and test.


----------



## bubble_boy

I did my eyetest at Ibm Battuta , at one or the other Optometrist. You can have your form filled in at the RTA in Al Barsha. 60 dhs. Then another 110dhs for the license. Be sure to get your NOC before you go. Other than that its quite easy to get your UAE license, provided your on the list of candidate countries.


----------



## Maz25

Shinjuku said:


> Does it matter whether the passport is on the list of approved countries?
> Or as long as they don't match, its off for lessons and test.


I think that if your passport and driving license are from any of the countries on the list, they might just let you swap without taking lessons, even if they have been issued by different countries. I am not entirely sure though and the only way to find out for sure is to call them up and ask. However, if your passport is not on that list, it really doesn't make a difference whether your license is issued by a country that is on the list - you will have to take lessons. It's 20 lessons if you have held your license for over 2 years and 40 lessons for everyone else! There are some strange rules here!!!


----------



## flossie

Maz25 said:


> I think that if your passport and driving license are from any of the countries on the list, they might just let you swap without taking lessons, even if they have been issued by different countries. I am not entirely sure though and the only way to find out for sure is to call them up and ask. However, if your passport is not on that list, it really doesn't make a difference whether your license is issued by a country that is on the list - you will have to take lessons. It's 20 lessons if you have held your license for over 2 years and 40 lessons for everyone else! There are some strange rules here!!!


My husband has a British passport and Australian Driver's licence and swapped over, no problems.


----------



## Shinjuku

THat's useful to know...Thanks!
Might not matter in the end though, coz my country was taken off the list in June  
My embassy is apparently trying hard to get that decision repealed, but considering the time it usually takes to clear all the red tape, i think my 350z dream will have to be put on hold


----------



## Maz25

Shinjuku said:


> THat's useful to know...Thanks!
> Might not matter in the end though, coz my country was taken off the list in June
> My embassy is apparently trying hard to get that decision repealed, but considering the time it usually takes to clear all the red tape, i think my 350z dream will have to be put on hold


I sympathise! Frustrating really! Wouldn't mind it so much if I was a learner but I've been driving for years!!


----------



## superlicious

*uk/uae driving licence transfer*

I have recently moved to Dubai from the uk. I had all the correct documents to get my uae driving licence. However, I have been told that the rules have been changed and they keep my uk licence for a week before issuing a uae licence. Does anyone know anything about this? Thanks


----------

